# Mining offers the highest weekly wages in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The mining industry in Australia pays the highest wages in the country, according to the latest figures published by the Australian Bureau of Statistics. The ABS Employee Earnings and Hours Report, which is published every two years, showed that average take home weekly earnings in the industry was $2,388.20 as of May 2012 and the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Mining offers the highest weekly wages in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

